# Trombone Concerto Movement 1



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

I was just playing around on Sibelius but at some point became set on this. I like it so far. Interesting. Not entirely sure where I am going with it, just one of those spontaneous late night ventures.

mp3:
View attachment Trombone Concerto.mp3


score:
View attachment Trombone Concerto - Full Score.pdf


----------



## drfaustus (May 23, 2013)

What is the sound library used? It sounds very well...


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Some of your writing is not possible on acoustic instruments. E.g What is a Cb clarinet? It goes lower than any clarinet I know. Is it meant to be a bass clarinet? A B clarinet? German B or do you mean Bb? It goes down very low. The lowest note should be E natural in the middle of the Bass clef. You should mark commas where you expect your soloist to breathe.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ian Moore said:


> Some of your writing is not possible on acoustic instruments. E.g What is a Cb clarinet? It goes lower than any clarinet I know. Is it meant to be a bass clarinet? A B clarinet? German B or do you mean Bb? It goes down very low. The lowest note should be E natural in the middle of the Bass clef. You should mark commas where you expect your soloist to breathe.


Hehe. Contrabass Clarinet. Valid point about the commas.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Look at the impossible solo trombone gliss around m.25. The trombone can glissando no more than diminished 5th and that's only if it's from 7th position to first position, otherwise the interval is even smaller than a dim. 5th. Your over an octave (e to high F) as I said is impossible.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Vasks said:


> Look at the impossible solo trombone gliss around m.25. The trombone can glissando no more than diminished 5th and that's only if it's from 7th position to first position, otherwise the interval is even smaller than a dim. 5th. Your over an octave (e to high F) as I said is impossible.


Alright, noted. Thanks.


----------

